
Announcing: MIT App Inventor Open Beta Preview - duck
http://appinventoredu.mit.edu/developers-blogs/hal/2012/mar/announcing-mit-app-inventor-open-beta-preview
======
blueprint
One of our beta users of Blueprint ( <https://blueprint.io> ), who
incidentally also used to teach CS where I went to high school, signed up and
sent a message saying that her students have been using App Inventor, that it
was a great way to intro app development to those who have no programming
background, but that it has the downsides of being Android-only and requiring
a connected device for emulation, so she got a bunch of her students to sign
up with us and they're having a blast. So, if you would like an iPhone
alternative to App Inventor, give us a shot!

